# Donor Egg Number 1, natural Number 2



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm 43. It took 4 years and finally using a donor to conceive my daughter who is now 3 months old

My periods have returned and I ovulated this month so I'm giving it a go. 

Is a natural pregnancy even a possibility given my history? 

Anyone else had a natural after fertility issues and used a donor?


----------

